# Hot Plate for Canning-Which one do you like?



## Ashlee

I searched here but must have been using the wrong terms as I couldn't find what I needed.

I need to get 1 or 2 portable 'hot plates' to can on. Anyone use one that they would recommed? I will be pressure canning and BWB on it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Macybaby

mine is called a "portable range" and works great. I bought the 220 instead of the 110 unit. It is designed to keep a big kettle of soup/stew/whatever simmering all day long. It says it will hold up to a 15 qt My canner is a 21 qt AA, and I have no problem using it. It is stainless and sealed - cooking element is a flat plate, not open coils.

It is a Cadco brand. On the kitchen forum I frequent, Cadco gets some good reviews for portable cooking. When you are tearing out your kitchen, having a real good hotplate to use in the garage is a major plus.

I have found the typical "hot plate" available at wallmart type places is not robust enough to handle the weight and heat needs of a canner. I burned my Aroma unit the second time I used it for BWB. Only half the coil would heat and it took over 45 minutes to even get the water to boil.










Cathy


----------



## Ms.Lilly

The one I use is from Target. It is called Electric Range by Aroma, it cost me 20.00. I don't want to ruin my stove with the weight of my canners so I use this instead. It doesn't seem to heat up as fast as the stove, but it does the job. IF anyone else has options I would love to hear them too.

Lillian


----------



## Pouncer

I have an old propane one, built for heavy pots. I have a long lead attachment for the bottle, and I used to set up in the garage with the bottle well out the door and around the corner, lol

I didn't know you could successfully can on an electric element, I thought they cycled too much to provide a constant heat?


----------



## jmtinmi

Macybaby, I really like your burner. We use a propane one for canning, but I can see the advantage of this type also.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

We bought this for canning.
http://www.campchef.com/store/item/78/EX60LW_explorer_2_burner_propane_stove.html

Most places have it far below MSRP ($99 is what we spent)


----------



## judylou

This http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat602009-cat20110_TGP&id=0006429512535a&navCount=6&podId=0006429&parentId=cat20110&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=QL&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20110&hasJS=true is the one I use. Propane gives much better control and heating than any electric burner I have ever tried.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Macybaby, I like the looks of that one, too! Thanks for posting!

220v is much more efficient than 110v.


----------



## Macybaby

Since we were in the middle of remodeling the kitchen, DH ran a 220 outlet for me. The upper cabinets on that side only come down as far as the range hood so I have lots of clearance.


----------

